# Current Goodbyes on the UK MAC site...



## nazia (May 17, 2009)

Are they really getting rid of all the pigments and Prep and Prime SPF50?! 

I just can't accept it, lol.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 17, 2009)

I think they're getting rid of the pigments from the website only. You can still get them in store.


----------



## amber_j (May 17, 2009)

Oh my, Girl Friendly paint pot's in the Goodbyes section! I wonder if they'll add any more goodies from past LE collections? Here's hoping...


----------



## Claire84 (May 17, 2009)

Awk no, I'll be seriously pissed if they get rid of the P&P SPF50!  I use that everyday and when I was in Barcelona recently I got no colour whatsoever on my face despite the sunshine!  That stuff is amazing!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2009)

what the hell! i freaking love pigments and will be so upset if they go from the site. although i guess i could order from the pro line but it's not as easy! 

and little vi lustre glass!!! it's my fave lustre glass and have no spare money to get another for a while. booo mac! boooooo!


----------



## shmooby (May 19, 2009)

damn! theres so much stuff in that section i was planning to buy at some point. guess I can kiss goodbye to my salary this month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's a shame clarity is being discontinued. I don't really use mine enough to warrant buying a backup but it IS a pretty colour


----------



## ritchieramone (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I think they're getting rid of the pigments from the website only. You can still get them in store._

 
That's a relief, but what's the point of only making them available instore? I can't see how reducing choice is good for customers or profits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phoning up to order seems like a backward step. 

Discontinuing the SPF50 Prep + Prime is disappointing as well. It really does a good job, so I'm pleased that I already had a couple of backups. I wonder how long they'll keep?


----------



## Blushbaby (May 21, 2009)

Prep + Prime's gone from the site.


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2009)

it sucks big time that the prep and prime 50 has gone because i actually wanted to get that before i went on holiday this year!! maybe not anymore!


----------



## amber_j (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it sucks big time that the prep and prime 50 has gone because i actually wanted to get that before i went on holiday this year!! maybe not anymore!_

 
You might be able to pick some up at the airport


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_You might be able to pick some up at the airport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
fingers crossed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really wanted it


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 20, 2009)

I dunno what MAC are up to but the Prep&Prime SPF50 is back again on the site... I hope it is there to stay cos I LOVE this stuff!


----------

